

Stop #$%&, please - iffycan
http://iffycan.blogspot.com/2013/05/blog-post.html

======
demetrius
I don’t understand what’s wrong with swearwords. They are just words like any
other word.

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
Why didn't you use any in your comment then? Seems like you really do
understand after all.

~~~
demetrius
For the same reason I didn’t use the words «implications», «fnord» or «story»
— because I didn’t need them to express my opinion.

Just like other words, they can unneccessary to convey the message. Just like
any other word.

There’s a famous quote by Faina Ranevskaya that it’s better to say the word
жопа (asshole, but it sounds ruder in Russian) ten times than the word
духовность (immateriality) once. I think this is absolutely true.

------
mikejholly
What a prude.

